# [solved]vmware has no net

## desatan

when I try to open Virtual Network Editor,it said

```

Network configuration is missing. Ensure that /etc/vmware/networking exists.

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start

```

* Starting VMware USB Arbitrator ...                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * Starting VMware services ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

Failed to initialize                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: vmware failed to start

```

ls /etc/vmware/

```

bootstrap  config  icu  license-ws-90-e2-201202  usbarb.rules

```

cat /var/log/vnetlib 

```

Jul 01 16:53:01 VNLFileExists - Cannot check for file or directory: /etc/vmware/networking , error: No such file or directory

Jul 01 16:53:01 VNLNetCfgLoad - Import file does not exist

Jul 01 16:53:01 VNL_Load - Error loading the vnet configuration, file used: /etc/vmware/networking

Jul 01 16:53:01 VNLNetCfgUnload - Requested cache is not loaded

```

dmesg |grep vm

```

[   19.413073] vmmon: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[   19.415908] vmci: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[   19.416068] vmci: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[   19.416841] vmblock: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[   19.418188] vmnet: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[  636.194718] /dev/vmmon[15397]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

[  636.194722] /dev/vmmon[15397]: Module vmmon: initialized

[  636.195879] [15397]: VMCI: Module registered (name=vmci,major=10,minor=54).

[  636.195883] [15397]: VMCI: Module (name=vmci) is initialized

```

ls /dev |grep vm

```

vmci

vmmon

```

Last edited by desatan on Tue Jul 02, 2013 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## desatan

i did this ,and it's solved.

```

touch /etc/vmware/x ; /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-networks --migrate-network-settings /etc/vmware/x ; rm /etc/vmware/x

```

----------

## otakugeek

 *desatan wrote:*   

> i did this ,and it's solved.
> 
> ```
> 
> touch /etc/vmware/x ; /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-networks --migrate-network-settings /etc/vmware/x ; rm /etc/vmware/x
> ...

 

thanks

----------

## archenroot

Good one, we should merge this into vmware overlay ebuild ....

----------

## triffid_hunter

 *archenroot wrote:*   

> Good one, we should merge this into vmware overlay ebuild ....

 

Please do, I just ran into this myself although I had to check the init script and strace vmware-networks to see the error

----------

